# Finally Got our Goat-Grrr



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi All.

After 1 1/2 years of research and searching, my Dad and I finally purchased a 1964 GTO. The old man had new vert in 1964 but sold it when he was drafted. No one back in the 60s had any idea it would become one of the most collectible muscle cars. 

The "new" one was just delivered to him today. (see pics) It has 68k miles original and according to the old man.."it still wails" and is real solid up to about 75 mph. The drivetrain is all original with numbers matching on block, heads, firewall plate and vin.

Our plan is to have the small rust, dings, dents etc fixed and put an awesome paint job on it. It has PB/PS but we will most likely put disks on the front. Since it is in FL, A/C is a must. Any advice on how to add disks and A/C without disturbing the originality that much. 

It smokes a bit on start up but runs strong. It was always our intention to "freshen her up a bit" and then some. If anyone saw my post on the tech pages, we purchased a dual quad manifold which we plan to top with two 500cfm Carters. We would love any/all advice and comments on the best way to build a great street-able 389 monster that can run well on pump gas. 

We have allocated funds to this project, so don't be afraid to make awesome recommendations. 

Can't wait to get started!!!


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

edit


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

I have watched this video before. Still scares me when he is doing 120 on those small back roads. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Tug, all of the information you're looking for has been posted here many times. Check out the threads on a thread search. Great information. Best bet for front disc brakes is the installation of a '69-'72 A body disc brake set-up. Spindles, calipers, rotors, master cyl, prop. valve. Straight bolt on, reversible, won't affect alignment angles or handling, and looks stock. Plus, you can run your stock wheels. Cheap and effective. All the engine info you need is on this forum or on performance years. 4 speed '64 coupe with a red interior? Yeah, I'm a bit jealous!!!!!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ya, buddy. Another Chevy stomper.:bannana:


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

I got a ton of great info on the rebuild. What specifically gets done to the valves and heads? I heard something needs to be done to valve seats to make it run properly on pump gas. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

geeteeohguy said:


> Tug, all of the information you're looking for has been posted here many times. Check out the threads on a thread search. Great information. Best bet for front disc brakes is the installation of a '69-'72 A body disc brake set-up. Spindles, calipers, rotors, master cyl, prop. valve. Straight bolt on, reversible, won't affect alignment angles or handling, and looks stock. Plus, you can run your stock wheels. Cheap and effective...


'64-68 GM Abodys with 14x6 stock drum brake wheels with '69-72 single piston disc brakes installed will not clear and will require later 14x6's, 14x7's or 15's to clear the caliper. That may not be problem, for some owners it is. Have put disc brake changeovers together since the mid 80's, well over a hundred changeovers shipped out as well as having installed over two dozen such changeovers. 

On early pwr drum brake GTO's and 442's have also installed upgraded shoes, stiffer return springs from PraiseDynoBrakes (now Muscle Car Brakes). Have upgraded drum systems several times on '64 & 65's along with converting to a '67 dual master cylinder. What extent brakes need to be updated depend on what your going to do with the car. Sunny weather, minimal public street driver, drums can be upgraded to stop very well and give one a good safety margin. If car on the other hand is going to be subject to often conjested suburbin traffic, full of idiot drivers, driving through deep water puddles, etc, top quality 4 wheel disc brake system designed with larger diameter rotors a multiple piston calipers may be the ticket. 

Good looking '64!


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks. Good advice on brakes. Car is in Florida and will only see sunny days with open road. Do you know where we can get a good drum upgrade kit?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

tguggino said:


> Thanks. Good advice on brakes. Car is in Florida and will only see sunny days with open road. Do you know where we can get a good drum upgrade kit?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


On the brake shoes, I've used the ceramic matrix shoes and spring kit from Praise several times over the last 20 years. Am about to order front and back shoes and hd spring kits for the GT-37. basically their brake in a box set up. Wuhh wuuh wuuh Musclecarbrakes dot com, same long time business just changed their name about 6 years ago to match the web domain name.

Am also going w 1/16" larger bore wheel cylinders (already have them nos) and going to go with matched slightly larger diam bore manual master. This is something Praise recommends, but I've always been vary wary of changing to larger diam bore master cylinder, going to try it though as with the slightly larger bore wheel cylinders will be a match. Am having two manual masters rebuilt, and going through and swapping out front backing plates and bleeding brakes doesn't take me that long, so can get a comparison. 

Have not bought their cryo'ed brake drums, as a big detailing issue, have desired to run original appearance drums and have several stacks of low mile original drums in great shape. For my other '71, I picked up an NOS pair of front alum drums for a '68-70 GS, and had those cryo'ed locally and have installed Praise's shoes and springs. Cryo'ing the drums, changes the molecular structure of the mating surface and with the matrix ceramic shoes even works better. 

On the '64, staying drums, would definitely change to a '67 drum master cylinder. These are dual reservoir, much safer. To install will need to plug the rear fitting in the brass T shaped distribution block, and run a line down from the rear port in the new dual master and correctly splice it into the line going back to the rear brakes. Have the front drums measured and see how much metal is left, the fronts do the majority of the braking, condition will give you an idea of where you sit, if need new front drums, nice thick rears are easy to come up with used.


----------



## PONTIAC CLASS (Feb 4, 2014)

*Sounds like your dad is a vietnam era veteran*

My personal salute and thanks to your dad for serving in this time period.
I have learned that over 2.5 million veterans served "in country" being stationed in Vietnam throughout the lengthy time period we were engaged there.


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi All.

Been a few months since my last post. 
Updated to project can be found here. Home
Pleasantly surprised, we found out that the engine was totally original and had never been cracked open. Block was in great shape. Light hone, a bit of machine work, new pistons & bottom end was done. Heads are original, but needed work. New valves, seats, guides and bit of porting, hotter cam, rebuilt original Carter and top end was done. Added some Headman headers, disk brakes, dual master cylinder, new clutch & new rims/tires. Next stop is exhaust man and body shop for new pipes and paint.


----------

